# New Beginnings...Iwagumi



## messy_da_legend (Feb 18, 2006)

Look what came in the post not so long ago!!  I now consider myself posh :lol: ! 








I like this:









So here's the victim, an AquaOne Mirage 40 round cornered tank (25 l) I have a 24w compact flurescent T5 'plant gro' bulb over for the planties. 









For brown clay I think it's very pretty when sitting in a tank!! Don't yer think? So natural it still has twigs in :lol:









The hardscape:









And the result:









I am impressed so far, but don't hold your breath for an update, I'm outa money now after that! Oh dear, and I still need CO2 and ferts yet!

I was originally going to go with dry ferts, but do you think I'd be OK with just flourish or another all in 1 fert for my iwagumi?

You like?


----------



## zQ. (Dec 15, 2006)

Nice hardscape !


> flourish


Hey i dont understand this step.Anyone give me an explaination plz.


----------



## cs_gardener (Apr 28, 2006)

You have a nice setup. I think 3 rocks would look better as its a bit crowded now. I think one of the larger rocks and then the 2 smallest rocks would give a better feel. It would also leave you more room for planting when you get to that point. Since you have to wait to save up funds you have plenty of time to play around with different ways to lay out the rockwork.

zQ, Flourish is a brand of fertilizer sold by the company Seachem. It's one approach to fertilization and its what I use in my (low tech) tanks. I've never done this type of setup so I don't know how well it would work for this.


----------



## gf225 (Mar 26, 2005)

Consider using a better reflector to get the most from your light.


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)

Looks good!

Isn't 4 rocks bad luck?


----------



## Blue_Dolphinvn (Nov 12, 2006)

It will be a nice tank...you can use some kind of grass to make the rosck more impressive....


----------



## messy_da_legend (Feb 18, 2006)

Thanks for the replys. I have actually only used 3 rocks. I didn't use the 2nd smallest rock. I'll get a photo from the top of the tank so it's a bit clearer. 

George, What reflecter did you use? I havent found a CP T5 reflector anywhere. Could i just use a T8 one?

Thanks, Tom


----------



## messy_da_legend (Feb 18, 2006)

Also, it says on the aquasoil packet that it lowers KH and pH. Is it then safe to use rainwater with no KH and pH 6, or should I add some tapwater (KH 10 pH 8.8) as well as the rainwater to buffer it a bit? I don't want a pH crash! 

Anyone else have an answer the the flourish question above?


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)

Flourish is just Trace nutrients so you will need some NPK and maybe a bit more Micro Nutrients.


----------



## Dave Spencer (Mar 4, 2007)

messy_da_legend said:


> Thanks for the replys. I have actually
> George, What reflecter did you use? I havent found a CP T5 reflector anywhere. Could i just use a T8 one?
> 
> Thanks, Tom


You could use an Arcadia T5 reflector. I cut mine down to size with a decent pair of scissors and carefully rounded off the sharp corners with a file.

I have just filled an Aqua One Mirage 40 with some rocks and was thinking of posting on here.

Dave.


----------



## gf225 (Mar 26, 2005)

Indeed, there are no PC T5 reflectors yet in the UK. I've contacted Interpet and Arcadia with no response.

I used a HO T5 reflector and cut to size, as Dave suggests.

D&D do gullwing style reflectors that would be even more efficient.

http://www.aquatics-online.co.uk/addtobasket.asp?skid=4016&retp=316&rets=152


----------



## messy_da_legend (Feb 18, 2006)

Tried another rock layout earlier, using the fourth rock as well, and I personally quite like it, but not 100% sure. Here it is:



















I just bought an arcadia reflector and cut it to size, thanks for the advice. The rock layout in this next shot will be changed back to how it is in the previous picture. The clips I used came with the bulb.




























Now I don't have to get blinded by the bulb every time I look at the thing!


----------



## messy_da_legend (Feb 18, 2006)

All equipment sorted now. I have DIY CO2, and an airpump set on a timer for a couple of hours over night. All set to go now, just need plants. 

The aquasoil says it reduces KH and pH, so If I use rainwater will it crash the system from having no KH to start with? Or should I use a mixture of tap and rainwater?


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)

What are the readings on your tap water?

I use a mix of tap and RO/DI and it keeps my kh about 5dKh with about 10-11 to start with.


----------



## messy_da_legend (Feb 18, 2006)

Tapwater: pH 7.8-8.2 (varies somewhat), Water is very hard, I can't remember the exact readings now but KH was very high


----------



## messy_da_legend (Feb 18, 2006)

Tank is now all set up and running. I am using rainwater, and pH is about 6.4 at mid day (after an hour's lighting break).

I have planted it with hairgrass I got during the week. It's got a lot of growing to do!









I have just decided to use JBL Ferropol ferts in this tank now, to make it less complicated for my Dad who is actually going to be dosing the tank on weekdays when I'm at college ;-)

Found a mini glass CO2 diffuser on eBay too for £6 so I'm using that with my DIY CO2 and it seems to be working well.









As for fauna, I have 10x Boraras brigittae, and 5 Amano Shrimp for cleanup. 

























Hope you like!

Quick question: what would happen if I put a clamp over the DIY CO2 line overnight? would it explode?

Thanks, Tom


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

I liked this layout better









IF you want some ideas of iwagumi check out my own, I'm not claiming I'm an expert, but I am experienced. I'm using the same ADA rocks as you. Also, Iwagumi is always an odd number of rocks, us Asians think even numbers are bad luck.

Here's my link...
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/aquascaping/38808-my-last-scape-before-hong-kong.html


----------



## messy_da_legend (Feb 18, 2006)

Thanks for your link. Your tank should look awesome soon enough! 

You can't really tell it's 4 rocks and not 3 in the planted layout can you? To me, the ones on the left look like just one, or maybe it's my eyes! The layout you mentioned looked better was only like that cause the top left rock fell off before the photo lol. Personally I think I prefer it as it is

Thanks, Tom


----------



## FelixAvery (Mar 29, 2007)

nice tank I have that same co2 diffuser, but the silicone on my diy co2 failed so now im just using excel


----------



## messy_da_legend (Feb 18, 2006)

Anyone got answers to the above question? ^^

Thanks


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

I can see the four rocks.


----------



## messy_da_legend (Feb 18, 2006)

Fair enough ;-)


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

But, once the plants grow in, you can mask that.


----------



## messy_da_legend (Feb 18, 2006)

Picture update!!

Well so far I've been a bit disappointed, but it's probably something I'm doing wrong. I've converted to JBL profi2 (the solenoid one) pressurised CO2, and have been using ADA green brighty special lights ferts on it, for NPK. There's also now a ludwigia sp. in both corners, and HC down the center "path".

After almost 3 months, barely any growth. Admittantly the hairgrass did have to grow back from masses of hair algae, but that ended and has looked the same way for maybe a month now. Could it be that I'm not adding enough CO2? I think it's at 1bps at the moment.





































Im open to any suggestions, as this is my first "high lighting" scape

Thanks, Tom


----------



## Genin (Jan 28, 2007)

do you have a drop checker for your CO2 levels? I thought I had appropriate levels and after buying a drop checker I was shocked at how much more CO2 I needed to add. Contact Blacksunshine on this board, he sells them for really cheap and they are quality. I also use ADA ferts and have had pretty good growth, so I am not really sure what is going wrong. Must be the CO2.


----------



## messy_da_legend (Feb 18, 2006)

Thanks for your reply

I have got a JBL drop checker but it is cracked and the liquid leaks into the tank :mad2:
I have turned the CO2 up a touch anyway, and keeping a close eye on pH and fish.

Got a couple more pictures yesterday while playing with a background:


----------



## Genin (Jan 28, 2007)

i like the sunset type pic. that is really cool. like i said, contact Blacksunshine (he's a member here) and order a drop checker from him. When I got mine it was only $8 shipped! Since I got it and tweaked my CO2 levels I have gotten pearling and a lot more growth, I really think it will help you out knowing what your levels are.


----------



## messy_da_legend (Feb 18, 2006)

Thanks for that advice. 

For now though, I've just measured the CO2 as 2bps. The plants are still not pearling though, and I am thinking the diffuser might not be very effective at the moment. The micro-bubbles are going straight up, where the filter outflow blows them to the other end of the tank. The bubbles then just rise up and hit the surface an pop. Is there a way to get it to dissolve better from this type of diffuser?


----------



## MrSanders (Mar 5, 2006)

Just a quick question... what all are you dosing? Just the ADA green brighty special lights? I was just curious... I personally don't have any expierence with ADA ferts but I ran over to the ADG web site to take at look at green brighty special lights....

"Green Brighty Special LIGHTS is a nutrient formula containing trace elements Nitrogen and Phosphorous for healthy growth of plants."

Doesn't say anything about K in it.... and If your not adding any K via another source that may be a big part of your problem. The plants really can't use the N and P you give them if they don't have enough K in relation to those.


----------



## messy_da_legend (Feb 18, 2006)

I'm also using JBL Ferropol for the "micros" (Fe, K , Mo, Co, B, and Mn)

Here's what it says on aquaessentials.co.uk for the Brighty

http://www.aquaessentials.co.uk/ind...id/589?zenid=f1732d92bf99f7ad7c0421e7a4326e68

"In a layout with plants requiring much light such as Glossostigma and Riccia, the requirements for nutrients such as Nitrogen and Phosphorous are also high. Although these elements are produced from fish waste products, remnants of fish food and dead leaves of aquatic plants, they are quickly absorbed by such plants as Riccia and Glossostigma and are often in shortage.

Green Brighty Special LIGHTS is a nutrient formula containing trace elements, Nitrogen, Phosphorous and Potassium for healthy growth of plants."

It says it contains K here, but it also sounds like N and P are more dominant in this product.

Anyone know which is right?


----------



## MrSanders (Mar 5, 2006)

hmmm I'm not sure, I just went over and checked out the aqua forest web site and thier description says the same, that it contains NPK.

Maybe someone with who has used the ADA line and knows much about it can chime in and help out?


----------



## zQ. (Dec 15, 2006)

Hello Messy,nice picture u got there !
Could you take pics about your background lighting equipment ?


----------



## messy_da_legend (Feb 18, 2006)

I only put the background gear up for the photo but next time I do one I'll post a pic of the setup. 

It's basically a piece of card taped to the wall behind, and I aimed a desk lamp at it (which gives off a yellow glow). To get the silhouette effect I just turned off the main light. 

Thanks, 

Tom


----------



## james 3200 (Jan 23, 2006)

Hi there

I use ADA ferts on two tanks, one iguwami with HC & hairgrass and a nano full of stems. On both I start with the step series for the first 2 months, then start to add the special lights. You should be adding brighty k daily from the first 2 weeks and whatever step your in, and then you have the smaller bottles, ECA, green gain and phython git, i use most and they seem to be doing the trick.

Looks like you are ODing your ferts, i did the same with my first full ADA setup, and when i reduced the dosing growth was much better, and the algae on the rocks went down alot too, takes a bit of experimenting to work out how much of the ferts are needed. Keep you co2 > 30ppm, reduce dosing and use brighty k and step 1 for the first 2-3 months

James


----------



## messy_da_legend (Feb 18, 2006)

Thanks for your help James.

I have reduced my dosing by half, to 0.5ml per day to see what happens. I also tried out another drop checker as my fish were gasping at the surface, but it told me my CO2 levels were OK/on the low side. hmmmm. 

Good news though, there are signs that the HC is spreading a little bit and isn't so dark coloured in the new growth which I am taking as a good sign. 

I am going to be building an ADA style cabinet for this tank in a week or 2, so Ill be updating on that when the time comes. 

Tom


----------

